# A happy Buddy update! [pics]



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

This guy http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=50802 has come on in leaps and bounds in just over a week 

Look what we have!!! Pinnies 













I'm so happy for him


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

He's going to look great in no time! He's already looking so well...


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

woohoo! he's going to be gorgeous


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

He looks a lot better!
And he also looks like he's smiling


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you guys! He always looks like he's smiling hehe


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh, he's looking great! He's in good hands now!


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh, he is so lucky to have ended up with you.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm so happy for him too!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He's got such a gorgeous face.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

he is absolutely stunning he is in great hands


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you  I can't wait to see him fully feathered


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Buddy passed away


----------



## Pinkspikez- Buddy's Mama (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh my, I'm so sorry to hear that. May he RIP and bless your heart for doing what you could. My condolences to you.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh no! I was just getting ready to write how good he looked. I'm so sorry. At least he got to spend some time with someone who loved and cared for him. RIP Buddy.


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

RIP Buddy... At least he knew love before he left this world.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

How sad. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no! 
So sorry for your loss, you can obviously tell that he ended his life in the best home
I remember when you first got him...he had such a bad home and you opened your heart for another one just because you saw him in pain

Thank you for all you have done! He really appreciates it


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh no I'm so sorry!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh. So sorry to hear the news. RIP.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks everybody


----------

